# GT: Game 72 - Clippers @ Kings 4/2



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Apr 2
6:00 pm
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We always struggle in Sac town. It should be a good test in a hostile environment.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need this game. They need to make sure they at least get the 6th seed. The Clippers will make the playoffs but hopefully not in the 7th and 8th seeds.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'll win.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hope you guys give em a spanking and get them off our tails. Good luck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell steals the tap and misses a jumper.

Bibby misses, Brand rebounds.

Artest steals it from Radman and scores.

Brand misses a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas misses, Radman rebounds.

Kaman posts up and misses.

Artest hits a 3.

Mobley turns itover.

Millers scores.

Clippers down 7-0.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses.

Millers scores.

Clippers aren't ready to play.

Timeout by the Clippers down by 9.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why is it that the Clippers can never beat the Kings????


Miller n Bibby never miss against them **** 

man 

watch

 

and they always play horrible against them


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman drives and scores.

Wells goes in for the easy dunk.

Cassell hits his jumper.

Wells misses, Brand rbounds.

Kaman powers in and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas gets the easy layup.

Kaman again powers in and scores.

Bibby misse a 3.

Bunch of offensive rebonds and misses.

Millers hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses but Brand gets it and pumps until he scores.

Artest misses a 3 but Kaman throws it away.

Millers hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses but gets it back and gives it to Radman who misses the layup but it goes out on the Kings.

Cassell misses a baseline jumper.

Artest scores on the lob.

Radman misses the dunk.

Bibby misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses.

Wells misses.

Artest fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Cassell gets fouled by Bibby, non-shooting.

Maggette comes in.

Millers gets the bal on the break and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes a very tough layup and gets fouled.

Mobley misses the FT.

Mobley fouls Bibby.

Kaman fouls Bibby.

Millers misses in and out.

Mobely to Kaman for the nice score.

Offensive foul on Thomas.

Timeout taken. Clippers down, 14-23.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand to Kaman who gets a good bounce.

Martin air balls a 3.

Jumpball between Maggette and Wells.

Martin steals the tip and SAR scores.

3 seconds on Kaman.

Clippers want to lose this one, I think.?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a bad feeling about this game and the opening quarter isn't helping. That's some terrible shooting by the Clips, but at least they're grabbing Rs. Hopefully the Clips wake up soon.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby dribbles it out but magically it goes out on the lippers.

Rebraca fouls SAR.

SAR makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

SAR with the dunk over Rebraca.

Rebraca misses a tough one.

Artest scores at the buzz.er


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 18
Kings 30

Sad start by the Clippers. They need to wake up quick or this game will finish quick. Brand needs to step up, sure he has a lot of rebounds but he needs to score. Only positive thing for the Clippers was Kaman who played well other than that it hasn't been good at all.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest looses the ball, good d by Brand.

Maggette air ball an OPEN jumper.

Thomas looses it.

Maggette takes a bad shot.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Not looking good. :boohoo:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin makes a tough shot.

Livy makes a nice move and banks it in.

Brand steals it and gets fouled.

Brand is playing a monster defensive effort so far in this quarter.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Brand defelcts the pass but on the other end gets the offensive foul.

Nooo Brand goes out, there goes his hustle.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Garcia throws it away, badly.

Maggette makes a long 2.

Martin misses a 3, the ball goes out.

Ross misses, Rebraca gets it but looses it.

Martin with a nice layup.

Radman for 3!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nice shot radman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest misses but the refs bail out the Kings.

SAR makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston doesn't bring the ball up quick enough.

SAR hits a jumper.

Maggette hits a long 2.

Martin misses the 3.

SAR fouls Rebraca his 2nd, non-shooting.

Kaman travels.

9 TO's for the CLippers.

Radman steals it.

Kaman gets stripped.

Bibby misses but Maggette travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Story of the game: Already 10 TO's for the Clippers.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

10 turnovers! bad travelling call.
:curse: :curse:   :nonono: :nonono: :naughty: :whoknows: :sour: :soapbox: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :upset: :upset: :rocket: :upset: :brokenhea


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Actually Maggette didn't travel, just the refs screwing up.

Artest misses in and out.

Maggette with the offensive foul his 3rd I believe.

Bibby makes a 3.

Radman misses a jumper.

Cassell with the steal.

Brand gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Bibby makes a runner.

Kaman banks it home.

Millers gets fouled by Brand.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

some nice rebounding by radman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Millers makes both FT's.

Mobley misses but Radman gets it and scores on the layup.

Kaman blocks Artest.

Wells fouled Cassell.

Timeout taken, Clips down 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman for 3!!!

Wells drives and gets fouled.

Wells makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell posts up and scores nicely.

Bibby misses a 3.

Mobley to Brand for the JAM!!!

Clippers down only 4 now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest posts up and scores.

Kaman takes a bad shot.

Well hits a jumper.

Mobley throws it away.

Bibby drives and scores.

Brand gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Mags is playing horrible again. He doesnt look happy


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Radman fouls Miller on the shot.

Miller makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

bummer, cat was wide open.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 43
Kings 52

A much better half but the Clippers cut the lead down to 4 and then blew that opportunity. The Clippers offensive needs to click more while the defensive intensity needs to rise. The Clippers showed that they still have some life, it would be a shame to see that go to waste.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Mags is playing horrible again. He doesnt look happy


I totally agree, he is missing the kind of energy we need from him.

We are shooting horribly, atleast we closed the gap to single digits... we need a big lift in the third quarter.

C'mon Clippers! :banana: We need this game!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We need to cut down the turnovers and a big 2nd half by EB. Radman kept it close for us in the 1st half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest air balls a 3.

Mobley to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

3 seconds on the Kings.

Kaman with a beatiful move and he scores.

Wells posts up Cassell and scores.

Radman gets fouled on a 3 points shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes all 3 FT's.

Millers misses a 3, Mobley rebounds.

Kaman looses the ball out.

Millers scores on the layup.

Brand scores off his own miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest misses a jumper, Kaman rebounds,

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!!!

Clippers only down 2.

Miller makes a ugly shot.

Brand scores and possibly got fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand BLOCK THOMAS.

MOBLEY FOR 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Timeout taken by the Kings as the Clippers are up 1!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

very nice, very nice :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

What a run! Go Clippers, by the way we are owning the glass tonight!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest gets fouled by Mobley on the shot.

Artest makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a 3.

Artest hits a 3.

Brand misses an easy one.

Artest again for 3.

So much for that 1 point lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for 3!!!

Miller hits a jumper.

Travel on Cassell.

Artest misses a 3, whew.

Kaman gets the loose ball and gets fouled.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh my God.... wow that was a really fast comeback


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Miller drives in slow motion, scores and gets fouled by Kaman.

Miller makes the FT.

Mobley misses a 3 but Mobley somehow gets it and gives it to Kaman for the JAM!

Bibby hits a 3.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

How the hell are they draining all these threes??? We cant make a comeback when we go for a 6-0 run then they drain two threes!!! This is bull****!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a tough jumper.

Bibby hits another 3 from the exact spot.

Kaman drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Artest drives and misses.

Cassell misses a tough jumper.

Millers misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley throws it away.

Cassell fouls to stop Bibby from scoring, non-shooting.

SAR scores on the layup.

Mobley misses a 3.

WElls misses.

Radman loosses it and bibby lays an easy one.

Timeout taken.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it just me or are we losing any little control we had on this game? Rushed shots, poor turnovers. We are 17-7 in turnovers!! C'mon Clippers get your head in the ****ing game!


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Hahaha, atleast we arent Portland! They are losing by 38. Wow..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper from the corner.

Bibby misses a 3.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ball out on SAR.

Maggette hits a long jumper.

Miller misses a jumper.

Cassell makes a tough jumper.

SAR goes in for the easy Jam.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 78
Kings 83

A little hard to believe that the Clippers were up at one point during this game. They can't keep coming back and letting the Kings pull right back away. Defend the 3, please.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Weasel said:


> End of 3rd:
> 
> Clippers 78
> Kings 83
> ...


That has been why they are keeping ahead of us, we work so hard then they just knock a few threes and put us back in our spot. Our rebounding is awesome tonight, Brand and Radman are a formidable tandem


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bunch of misses and offensive rebounds which ended with Livy missing.

Artest misses but Martin gets it for the easy jumper.

Brand misses another easy one.

SAR hits a jumper.

Maggette to Rebraca for the easy one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin misses the long 2.

Cassell makes the long 2.

Miller drives and gets fouled.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Make a shot!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette misses, Brand gets it back but misses.

SAR with the tip slam.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 8.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Clips just can't beat the Kings this year... it's so frustrating to watch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses.

Artest gets rejected by the rim but supposedly got fouled.

Artest makes both FT's.

Radman to Kaman for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby misses a 3, great rebound by Maggette.

Ross got fouled.

Kaman to Livington who misses an easy layup.

Radman fouls Artest, non-shooting.

Livingston steals it.

Livingston drives and scores nicely.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR travels but no call as he scores.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Artest makes a lucky shot, a 3.

Cassell drives and scores.

Bibby hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a 3 but Maggette gets it and scores.

Timeout taken.

Clippers can't do anything right concerning the oppositions 3.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

The other team has 10 made three-pointers... what the hell is going on? I cannot believe we lost to Sacramento again... its over put Vin Baker on already.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby misses in and out.

Shot clock violation.

Brand steals it.

Cassell misses a 3 and a foul on Radman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand BLOCKS Artest.

Radman misses an open 3.

Radman picks up his 5th.

Bibby makes both FT's.

sigh...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette hits a 3.

Radman fouls out.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe we have to play Sactown again after todays massacre (I know it was only 10points but it was incredibly painful)... Atleast Radman, Kaman and Brand all had double doubles which is good, hopefully Brand can finish off the season averaging a double double not 25 and 9.9.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Clips- You have been ARTESTED.
Clips- You have FAILED.
...Again....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Go back to your board if you are just going to make posts like that newbie. Or at least wait until sactown can even get CLOSE to the clippers in the standings. Kings won, clippers lost. You shouldnt try to rub it in when youre looking up at the clippers in the standings. Bet dunleavvy after the game said to baylor and sterling, "dont you wish you would have let me trade for artest earlier when indiana might have done it?"


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> Clips- You have been ARTESTED.
> Clips- You have FAILED.
> ...Again....




hahah im sure Artest will **** it up for you guys eventually


so eh 

catch up in the standings then you can talk....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Credit where it's due. The Clips just didn't come out with the energy and the Kings jumped all over them.

King's offense highlights the weaknesses in the Clips defense- just the usual things we've seen all year. Not rotating well, not closing off the open shooter. If you let a team shoot nearly 50% from the field and nearly 40% from 3 AND you have double the number of turnovers, your going to lose.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

When we get behind, id like to see the clippers insert singleton for a jumpstart. Last night i think he would have made a difference. Clippers had some decent offensive rebounds last night, but couldnt capitalize on them. Singleton if he gets an offensive board around the glass, you can almost bank on a put back dunk. who knows how just 3 of those would have changed the game last night.

Usually the instant offense game changer is a fast point guard like a boykins on a team. With the clippers we dont have that change of pace PG, since livingston doesnt exactly ignite the offense as soon as he comes in, nor change the pace too much. Hes different than cassell, but for some reason the flow of the game is equaled out....we lose cassells offense, but gain livingston's better passing.

But with singleton he brings something no one else on the clippers does. Energy, instant offense/rebounding. When were facing bad runs, id like to see singleton in there. If were in a bad run that means were missing shots...who better on the team needs to be on the floor when the rest of the team is missing shots...our best offensive rebounder.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahah im sure Artest will **** it up for you guys eventually
> 
> 
> so eh
> ...


lol beat us once and then talk...

ask anyone, standings dont matter since you won't win a playoff series, The Kings have a more talented squad than the Clippers. If we had Artest from the beginning...we'ed be back to our usual game.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

honestly, kings fans dont respect the clippers right now. based on the way they play us, theyre still a mediocre team. but ill give you some slack, ARCO can make u play worse! Kings 21-12 w/Artest baby!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Honestly I don't respect fans of teams that like to go and rub it in. At least you're not as bad as that Suns fan last time. Please do your team a favor, conduct yourself with a little dignity and respect other teams/players (that goes for us Clippers fans too).

I think yamaneko hit on a very good point- that the Clippers are sorely lacking in energy/offense booster guys this year. We had Boykins before, Eddie House, Bobby Simmons... that was why I wanted Maggette to come off the bench. But the more I think about it and watch Maggette play, I'm not sure he can be that type of player. Mobley could be though.

Singleton coming to provide energy/rebounding is a good idea too.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry about the trolling going on Clipps fans. Sacramental and co. need you be reminded that they are IN the playoffs! We are hanging on by the tips of our fingers.


----------

